#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Сокровищница Дхармадхату!

## Аркадий Щербаков

В украинском издательстве "Ника-центр" вышел в свет замечательный перевод одного из самых выдающихся произведений в истории тибетского буддизма -  "Драгоценная Сокровищница Дхармадхату" Лонгчена Рабджампы. Это произведение, по мнению многих мастеров прошлого и настоящего времени, является абсолютным пределом того, что может быть выражено с помощью слов! Мне хочется поблагодарить Олега Позднякова за его прекрасный перевод этого сложнейшего произведения и пожелать ему высочайших духовных реализаций ! Сечас Олег проводит свой 9-и летний ретрит и, я желаю ему всяческих успехов в практике!!! Надеюсь, что к этим моим благопожеланиям присоединятся и другие российские буддисты, которые понимают что перевел Олег и какую ценность представляет это проиведение....

----------


## Бодхичен

Эта книга продавалась на крымском ретрите с ННР.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Эх, Щербаков, вы вроде покинули сей портал, тем не менее выскажу свое мнение насчет данной книги.
Я немного знаком с Олегом и глубоко уважаю его и также желаю ему всяческих успехов в практике. Что касается самого перевода "Сокровищницы дхармадхату", то я не могу назвать его прекрасным - этому переводу необходима тщательная литературная редакция. Возможно, я пристрастен, но занятия книгоиздательством развивают критическое отношение к переводам. В некотором роде мои коллеги по "Уддияне" задали определенную планку качества и читабельности буддийских переводов, а переводы более низкого уровня я читать просто не могу.
Поэтому я надеюсь, что сей замечательный труд Лонченпы будет переиздан, возможно, над переводом Олега поработает хороший редактор, или же это произведение будет переведено с английского.

Пэма Бэнза

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Да, согласе с Пэма. Многие обороты речи там сомнительно выглядят. Но книга сама по себе величайшая и в любом случае поклон Олегу Позднякову за труд.

----------


## Торчинов

Перевода не видел, но текст Лонгчэнпа действительно замечателен. Если дело просто в литературной необработанности, а смысл передан верно, то это все равно очень хорошо. Поздравляю!

----------


## Papius

Качество литературного перевода текстов такого уровня - дело второстепенное. Задача таких текстов - воздействие на более глубокие пласты сознания, чем интеллект, что возможно лишь при соответствующем настрое читателя и его способности к такому восприятию. Также важно состояние переводчика при переводе текста и его отношение  к нему.
Хорошо что автор перевода прекрасно осознает эти моменты, подробно разъясняя их в предисловии.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Я не могу с вами согласиться, Папиус. Буддийские тексты требуется переводить не только предельно точно и кристально-ясно, но и максимально читабельно, дабы не загружать читателя словесными нагромождениями. Тем более, что тибетские тексты великих учителей, таких как всеведущий Лончен Рабчжам, весьма поэтичны и многосказательны.
На мой взгляд, с переводами буддийских текстов на русский язык сложилась не самая благоприятная ситуация. Зачастую за это дело берутся те, кто не имеет достаточной квалификации и способностей. По-моему это явление  берет корни еще в многочисленных самиздатовских переводах эзотерической литературы в советские времена, когда этим занимались, кто ни попадя. Для переводчика же требуется очень-очень хорошо знать английский язык, русский язык и сам предмет - Дхарму Будды. Я говорю об этом не голословно, редактируя некоторые переводы, зачастую мы исправляем там очень много и поверьте токмо ради точности и читабельности перевода.
Впрочем, есть люди, которым нравятся и иные переводы, где вас уполномачивают, вы трансформируетесь и все пустотно и неконцептуально.    

Пэма Бэнза

----------


## Нико

Привет, Пэма!

Полностью согласна с Вами как с коллегой по изд. цеху.

Только вот вопрос о частностях: Вы считаете, что термины "трансформация" и "неконцептуальный" вообще не могут быть использованы в русских переводах текстов по Дхарме? 

Нико

----------


## Papius

"Я не могу с вами согласиться, Папиус."

Ваше дело. Но боюсь Вы не улавливаете сути. Извините, но по-моему Вы беретесь рассуждать о вещах которые не совсем понимаете. Перечитайте еще раз предисловие Позднякова, там же всё ясно написано.

----------


## ullu

А мне лично нравится перевод.

И ещё. Вот у меня есть два перевода книги "Кукушка состояния присутствия" Намкая Норбу Ринпоче.
Я их здесь оба цитировала. В первом случае перевод более читабельный, но смысл в некоторых моментах потерян. А во втором случае очень много спец слов и довольно коряво читается, но понятнее.

----------


## Торчинов

Тут я в принципе и по существу соглазен с Пэма Бэнза за исключением того, что вообще не очень одобряю переводов с английского того, что переведено на него с третьих (особенно, восточных) языков. Но не отрицаю этого в принципе, иногда из-за практических нужд приходится. Но лучше бы с оригинала  :Smilie:

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Приветствую!

Нико, в принципе я не в восторге от этих слов. Ведь transformation - по-русски преображение, а conception - понятие. Все эти слова появились на заре буддийских переводов с английского и по-моему обусловлены неважным знанием русского языка. Например, очень часто в переводах встречаются такие слова, как "мотивация", "тенденция", "реализация". Это - проста калька с английских motivation, tendency, realization, хотя можно сказать и по-русски - побуждение, склонность, постижение или осуществление. Я не призываю всех переводить именно так, но стиль переводов "Уддияны" именно такой.

Евгений, конечно, переводить с тибетского лучше, но много ли тех, кто может точно и адекватно перевести эти учения с тибетского. Английские переводы еще предпочтительней тем, что их переводят люди, которые изучали Дхарму и сам язык много лет, и переводят при непосредственной помощи своих буддийских учителей, а про некоторые наши доморощенные переводы с тибетского, увы, такого не скажешь.

Папиус, это бесполезный разговор - рассуждать о том, кто что понимает и кто что улавливает. Скажу так я не одинок в оценке этого перевода, и видимо все мы ослеплены одной и той же клешей. Что касается предисловия, замечательно, что Олег переводил эту книгу в ритрите по трэкчо, но я совсем не уверен, что резонно того же самого требовать и от редактора. Впрочем, давайте не будем больше обсуждать перевод этой книги, я уже не раз убеждался, что здесь на форуме встречаются весьма разные люди, с весьма расхожими представлениями на простые вещи. 

Пэма Бэнза

----------


## Нико

> Нико, в принципе я не в восторге от этих слов. Ведь transformation - по-русски преображение, а conception - понятие.


Пэма, а можно тогда еще вопрос? Как "Уддияна" переводит такие термины как conceptual/non-conceptual cognition? А также conceptual minds? 

Нико

----------


## Торчинов

Преображение все-таки не transformation, а transfiguration. Что касается "концептуализирующего ума", "концептуальной/неконцептуальной" действительности" и т.д., то это влияние на переводчиков и англоязычных авторов британской аналитической философии. В принципе это неплохо и вполне вписывается в контекст буддийского дискурса.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Приветствую, Нико и Евгений!

Если говорить о conceptual mind, то по-тибетски это будет blo.
Обычно мы переводим это, как рассудочный ум. И, как поясняет, например, Эрик Пэма Кунсанг - это работа нашего разума по распознаванию и классификации явлений, которая в данном контексте препятствует обнаженному состоянию пробужденного ума, который может беспрепятственно действовать при отсутствии рассудочного мышления.
Насчет conceptual cognition я сходу сказать не смогу, зависит от контекста, и потом я не знаю, какой это тибетский термин.
Что касается слова "концепция", то, на мой взгляд, основное значение этого слова - некая система взглядов или же главная мысль какого-то произведения. А когда мы сталкиваемся в буддийских переводах со словом conception, то речь идет о понятиях, неких умозрительных представлениях. Забавно читать, когда Падмасамбхава в девятом веке говорит тибетцам: "Не концептуализируйте."
Насчет преображения я с вами не соглашусь, Евгений. Transfiguration имеет христианский оттенок, например, праздник преображения Господня. Что касается transformation - то это превращение, преобразование, преображение, что вполне в духе буддийской Тантры. А слово трансформация у меня ассоциируется со словом трансформатор. 

Пэма Бэнза

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Хочу еще кое-что добавить по поводу перевода "Драгоценной сокровищницы дхармадхату".
Безусловно, Олег, переводя эту книгу в ритрите по трэкчо, получив благословения на перевод от великих учителей, таких как Кябчже Чатрал Ринпоче, и будучи сам ламой, вправе решать собственноручно, нужен ему редактор или нет.
Тем не менее, я остаюсь при своем скромном мнении, что как алмазу требуется огранка, так и всякому переводу нужен редактор. И дабы не быть голословным, приведу пару примеров из книги. Например, стр. 12, вступление Патрула Ринпоче. 

"Бельведер всех колесниц" - странный оборот, откуда в Тибете бельведеры - строения типа вышки для обзора в парках.

"Вы постигнете смысл 64 миллионов тантр" - во всех других источниках дзогпа ченпо, известных мне, количество тантр дзогчена - 6 400 000.

Собственно, для этого и нужен редактор.

Пэма Бэнза

----------


## Нико

> Если говорить о conceptual mind, то по-тибетски это будет blo. 
> Обычно мы переводим это, как рассудочный ум. И, как поясняет, например, Эрик Пэма Кунсанг - это работа нашего разума по распознаванию и классификации явлений, которая в данном контексте препятствует обнаженному состоянию пробужденного ума, который может беспрепятственно действовать при отсутствии рассудочного мышления. 
> Насчет conceptual cognition я сходу сказать не смогу, зависит от контекста, и потом я не знаю, какой это тибетский термин. 
> Что касается слова "концепция", то, на мой взгляд, основное значение этого слова - некая система взглядов или же главная мысль какого-то произведения. А когда мы сталкиваемся в буддийских переводах со словом conception, то речь идет о понятиях, неких умозрительных представлениях. Забавно читать, когда Падмасамбхава в девятом веке говорит тибетцам: "Не концептуализируйте." 
> Насчет преображения я с вами не соглашусь, Евгений. Transfiguration имеет христианский оттенок, например, праздник преображения Господня. Что касается transformation - то это превращение, преобразование, преображение, что вполне в духе буддийской Тантры. А слово трансформация у меня ассоциируется со словом трансформатор.


Добрый день, Пэма!

Во-первых, я очень рада, что Олег Поздняков стал ламой. Я его знаю лично, еще в до-ламские времена, и помню его  целеустремленность в практике. Пусть у него все будет хорошо...

Что касается терминов, то я согласна, что слово "трансформация" в переводах следует почаще заменять словами "преобразование" или "преображение". Я сама стараюсь его избегать, но все же нет-нет, да вверну - по ощущениям...

Теперь насчет conceptual. Согласна, что в упомянутом Вами контексте Дзогчен уместнее переводить conceptual mind как "рассудочный ум". Но вот в чисто философском контексте изложения цема, или темы познания... В общем, "рассудочные виды ума", или "рассудочное познание пустоты", например,  звучит как-то странно. Короче говоря, лично я в подобном контексте при переводе нередко употребляю "концептуальный". Мне кажется, в этом беды особой нет....

Теперь у меня еще вопрос, несколько не по теме... В первую очередь, к Евгению Алексеевичу. (Может, пора открыть форум по переводу? Вон по Дзогчен уже есть...)

В некоторых английских переводах я встречаю употребление Четырех Истин во множественном числе - истинные страдания, истинные пути, и т.д. Насколько правомерен такой перевод? 

Нико

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Вообще то если говорить о смысловой передаче текста которому посвещен тред, то он действительно вполне себе хорош, уж насколько я понимаю. И, действительно, человеку практикующему и разбирающемуся ничего в нем не помешает разобраться в объяснениях Лонгченпы.
А литературный аспект - да я думаю и сам Олег не будет против, если в переизданиях, например, его немного подчистят.

----------


## Торчинов

Нико:
"В некоторых английских переводах я встречаю употребление Четырех Истин во множественном числе - истинные страдания, истинные пути, и т.д. Насколько правомерен такой перевод?"

М.б., истины о страданиях и т.д.? Это еще хоть как-то можно понять, а Ваш вариант совершенно немыслим. Есть четыре (4) Благородные Истины (чатур арья сатьяни). Одна из них -- о страдании, вторая о его причине, треттья о его прекращении и четвертая -- о пути, ведущем к его прекращению.

----------


## Борис

Вопрос об использовании терминов, конечно, многогранен, и целиком закрывать язык от влияния других языков - восточных и западных - нельзя.
Но все же хотелось бы, чтоб заимствования слов делались лишь в необходимых случаях...

З.Ы. А круто ведь было бы, если б какой-нибудь реализованный практик перевел тексты на церковнославянский, а ?  :Wink:   :Wink: 

Хотя, конечно, он - язык искусственный, и пришлось бы и там термины вводить, хотя б уж для того, чтоб не путать их с христианскими...

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Привет всем!

Мне тоже кажется вполне уместным активизировать форум по буддийским переводам, можно использовать, например, подфорум "буддийские термины". У нас в "Уддияне" помнится была даже идея создания портала dharma.ru, посвященного новинкам буддийской литературы, обсуждению переводов, терминов и т.д. Жаль, пока не хватает времени, чтобы осуществить этот проект, да и домен уже заняли - так и висит "double dorje" - почитай два года.

Пэма Бэнза

----------


## Ануруддха

> Мне тоже кажется вполне уместным активизировать форум по буддийским переводам, можно использовать, например, подфорум "буддийские термины".


Давайте сделаем подфорум или отдельный форум. Думаю это будет полезно всем, кто так или иначе переводит буддийские тексты.

Пожалуйста, решите как будет называться новый форум, будет ли он подфорумом или отдельным форумом, и будет ли на нем модератор, если будет то кто?

----------


## Бодхичен

Я думаю и новые переводы инициативных товарищей можно также будет размещать там  :Smilie: 
и в случае необходимости согласованно корректируя.
А модератором как издатель, конечно же подходит Пэма  :Smilie:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Привет, Бодхи!

Насчет модераторства - спасибо за доверие, но, звиняйте, у меня самоотвод. А развить саму тему буддийских переводов на форуме - я всегда "за". Мне кажется, что пока можно дискутировать в рамках существующих форумов, а ежели, кто готов развернуть бурную деятельность, так можно и новый форум запустить.

Пэма Бэнза

----------

